# Videos of Cornerbrook, Newfoundland



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

For anyone who sailed with Bowaters or other ships visiting Cornerbrook, Newfoundland, there is the website www.Cornerbrookport.com which has two videos to view, of cruise ships and local interest, and the other showing port facilities.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Only thing I remember of Cornerbrook was a big stuffed white seal behind one of the bars



Slainte Billy


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

billmaca said:


> Only thing I remember of Cornerbrook was a big stuffed white seal behind one of the bars
> 
> 
> 
> Slainte Billy


You forgot to mention the ladies whose husbands were away logging or fishing!


----------

